# New Carpet Track in Fitchburg, Mass.!



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

There is a new track in Fitchburg, Ma. Huge indoor carpet track, fully stocked hobby shop, and there is even an indoor offroad track. Definitely worth the trip. The owner of the track is super nice and is willing to help out the hobby and make it grow again in the Northeast. He had his opening race last weekend and had quite a bit of foot traffic. Email me if you want more information.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

How far away is he from Albany,NY?


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

Razoo-According to Yahoo Maps its 165 miles. Alittle under 3 hours from you. Well worth the trip......


----------

